# Profitable small jobs



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Stephen,
> 
> If i may ask, do you have a formula for your mark up or do you just get as much you as you think they will pay?
> 
> I dig the jobs in that range, usually repair work, but I imagine I'd need to market to that specifically to get enough of it.


 John,
I have a basic formula that I use which is sort of a baseline. then I add-on as I see fit--so it's more of an art than a science.
additionally---we make money 2 other ways....

A)none of the materials we use---are available at home depot/loews etc.
I stock and supply the material my self( slate,tile,copper etc.----and while there isn't a markup shown on the customers quote---- I am still makeing money from the materials AND from our ability to supply materials others have told the prospect are un-obtainable.

B) Employees.
I put a LOT of $$$ into training my oldest son as lead man.
then the 2 of us put a lot of time and $$$ into training my youngest son--- then we have put a LOT of money into training the new guy

as a result jobs that used to get done in 2 days---get done in one day---sometimes jobs that used to be 3, 6 hour days---are now a one day job
And of course I am continuosly searching out these jobs via marketing.
some of it is word of mouth--- yesterdays job was for a customer we worked for 3-4 years ago, thursdays projects?---1 out of 3 of them is a referall--- the other 2 small things are from marketing, Next Monday we start a 3 day project---- it is the result of a job we did for a neighbor a year ago----- but by and large it's marketing and NOT depending on word of mouth.
today my sons will do another job while the 3rd man and I move some previously prepped materials to an upcoming job site--- then we will go to my sons project and dismantle scaffolding and take it back to the shop---and then load up some copper gutters for tommorrows project---- everyone will be done before 2--- then I will drive to a town 60 minutes away and quote 2 jobs

it's a system that you gotta work--- it doesn't just happen--- I can't just wait for the phone to ring--- I have to make it ring.

Ok--- I am late--- I still got to run 3 miles this morning before the sun comes up.......
stephen


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

95% of what I do are small jobs.

I'll do an occasional kitchen or bathroom but it's rare. I've done more doors and windows than I can count. I've done several roofs (and I hate heights), siding, waterheaters, and the list goes on.

Pricing can be tricky. 
There is L+O+P+M=PRICE, but the market may actually call for a higher labor rate on small jobs, so you have to adjust.

I'm actually giving a lot of thought to just flipping houses and not working for clients anymore. Just initial thought stages now. But if I could make the same money - annually - working for myself, flipping one or two houses as I do working for a bunch of different HOs, it sure sounds inviting.

Gotta get my daughter ready for camp.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Problem with small jobs is you have to keep pushing every day. Instead of dealing with one client for two weeks you could be dealing with a dozen.

I do agree that small jobs are huge profit faucets. If you can find a niche and work it well you can make singer nice coin. 

I found a floor guy. I can make a killing on refinishing floors. All I have to do is meet with the client, measure and send him the info. I get numbers back, and a quote to the customer and then schedule the job. I may have to install some trim at the end but that's only an a few hours at most of work.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

jb4211 said:


> I'm actually giving a lot of thought to just flipping houses and not working for clients anymore. Just initial thought stages now. But if I could make the same money - annually - working for myself, flipping one or two houses as I do working for a bunch of different HOs, it sure sounds inviting.
> 
> Gotta get my daughter ready for camp.


I post other day a tread where I asked why anyone do not try become builder/investor. I would make 500 to 700$/hour. Her are mostly guys who every so much declare bankruptcy to refresh theirs income. And one real millionaire, that one who post cartoon of fat guy in red shirt and hard hat. I guess it is how he look to. 
Small jobs like replacing entry door are peanuts for losers. I feel like a looser too when I do it. I charge for entry door replacement 240$ and I'm regularly underbid by drug addicts. It do not worth effort pull tools out and in. And customers never pay "in", wrapping part of tools.
And to add that feeling where you have to prove yourself to 4-5 different customers per week, where you have dill with weak electrical system. Start my table saw and switch go off and I must go in house, customer left and live a nasty dog inside. Dog who see me first time in his life before 1/2 hour and do not know should he bite me or not. If survive walking to fuse panel then figure out what fuse I need. Etc, etc, etc.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Tipitop,

Just wanted to say how much I enjoy reading your posts.

Your perspective and syntax are always interesting.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Tipitop, I'm a bit more than that. Honestly, that's no where near worth the effort.

Most often, the entry doors I do are in 60+ yr old masonry openings which always suck. It can be a tad bit tricky trying to fit a rectangle into a parallelogram. But, I guess that's why the hire someone in the first place.

I'd hire someone to do my door too, but you guys charge too damn much.lol


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

My small jobs are weeks, every so often I might do something small for an existing customer but they all know that small job doesn't come cheap, I find them to be a pain in the ass.

I'm handed a honey do list on almost every job as it is, there's no way I could do small jobs on a daily basis. Those small handyman jobs can turn out to be a total nightmare. They're fine if everything goes as planned which is rare. I don't want to be a honey doer.


----------



## BRShomerepair (Jun 28, 2015)

Great to read all the responses from so many different business owners with different business models. Seems like a lot of it depends on your business model, although I agree I would imagine it would be a pain to schedule all of them in, as well as keep busy consistently enough to compete with the revenue a bigger job brings in. I will work at a combination of both I think and see how it works, right now they are great to bang off when I have some free days and top up the accounts a bit.



tipitop said:


> Small jobs like replacing entry door are peanuts for losers. I feel like a looser too when I do it. I charge for entry door replacement 240$ and I'm regularly underbid by drug addicts. It do not worth effort pull tools out and in.


I wanted to make a point out of this: You have to make these small jobs worth your while $ wise, hence the title being profitable small jobs. 

If someone does small for peanuts (I wouldn't bother doing an entry replacement for that price, it is peanuts) then you will lose in the end.

But if you quote it to make a profit (For fun why don't you phone up your big box and see how much they would charge you to install a new entry door with sidelites) and you can keep busy enough.. 

It is very possible to be a loser working for peanuts on larger jobs too. 

To make money at this I believe you would have to have solid marketing and branding in place. If you are being outbid by drug addicts, it sounds like you are working for the wrong clientele. I did a lot of entry door installations as an employee, and these folks that owned the home would not have a drug addict installing their brand new $4000 entry door for 150 bucks I can guarantee you.

I think some things would have to be in place to stay busy and making decent money on them

Do you have a website?

Do you show up clean and presentable with your company shirt on?

Clean vehicle with company info on it?

Do you market to a good target market?

I believe this would be crucial to have a profitable business model with this, as with the larger jobs as well. For me the biggest thing is reaching that target market, at least one thing I've learned is to cut down dramatically on the the "free estimates" I was running around all the time doing when I first started out. I still end up doing some for bigger jobs, but a lot of those are from folks who know people I've done work for, so I don't waste time nearly as much as I used too.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I used to wonder how it could be that plumbers/electricians/hvac techs make so much higher hourly rate than someone like myself doing interior remodeling and finish carpentry. After all my overhead is way higher than theirs from a tools and equipment perspective most of the time.

It took me a while to realize that you have to charge a lot more when you are doing smaller jobs, I call it service work. Service work is when your constantly bouncing around, sometimes multiple times a day. There is a lot of "in between" time that is unbillable. There is also a lot more work in logistics...talking to the HO, getting supplies, ordering, billing etc. Way more than what you have on a job that lasts at least a few weeks.

IMO a guy who is charging $50/hr doing larger jobs can actually be doing better than a guy charging $70/hr who is doing service work because the service work guy is not able to get paid for as much of his time.

These are just some of my thoughts.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

BRShomerepair said:


> Do you have a website? *YES*
> 
> Do you show up clean and presentable with your company shirt on?*NO*
> 
> ...


the answers are: yes no no no


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

Metro M & L said:


> Saw several handyman services start up two or three years ago as marketing switched to the internet. Highly marketed. Theyre all gone.


lots of salesmen out there and lots of people full of hot air 

either your the owner and hands on with twenty years of knowledge or you just hired a couple very skilled very well compensated employees

probably neither


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Put a new door in a wood framed building for $240? That's a pretty easy one...


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

^^^ nailed it. I found for myself that keeping a bit smaller works best for me and helps with the bank more. will lay out our last several months of work and earnings...

Jan-February: Bathroom addition
2 months, $32K gross.....walked with roughly $10K. busted my ass, stressed from permits, engineers, archys, subs.... 

March: Several smaller remodel jobs, things like opening up a wall between living area and kitchen, adding attic drop down stairs and platforms in attics for storage, fencing jobs, crown and base work, drywall and texture work, built in closet work, etc.... almost $12K in the bank, had a day off here and there between jobs to get home time/projects done, stress free, felt relaxed and still productive.

April: same kind of month, about $9K deposited, and went to tahoe for a week

May: Garage addition. again, stressed, planning and permit department, inspections and all these stupid variances.....was on the border of counties, so contradicting requirements. Surprise costs from county, and time consuming.....walked with $6K for the month.

June: outdoor kitchen (not as bad as youd think) just some gas and water plumbing, electrical, steel framed and stucco island with a slab of granite on top. A small deck around a pool corner (about 600sq ft) and a closet demo, tape/texture/paint.....was a $11.5K month. again, a couple week days off, quality time at home, easy month.

July: same month, easy smaller jobs, still better with the bank than the 2 bigger job months.

Think i will still continue the way I have been going, with an occasional bigger job (big for me anyways, solo guy here) I do think i need to get my pricing up on the bigger ones though to make the bigger jobs worth it. Im in that mindset that "they are spending big money on this project....i need to cut some to help them out". Need to think more of, "if they want it done, it will cost them this much of my time!"


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

98crewcab said:


> Think i will still continue the way I have been going, with an occasional bigger job (big for me anyways, solo guy here) I do think i need to get my pricing up on the bigger ones though to make the bigger jobs worth it. Im in that mindset that "they are spending big money on this project....i need to cut some to help them out". Need to think more of, "if they want it done, it will cost them this much of my time!"


Plus on the larger jobs you've gotta make sure you're covered if things go south in any way...bigger jobs can be a bigger opportunity to lose money. If anything I leave more margin on the bigger ones.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> John,
> I have a basic formula that I use which is sort of a baseline. then I add-on as I see fit--so it's more of an art than a science.
> additionally---we make money 2 other ways....
> 
> ...


Interesting on the marketing, we are looking at doing some marketing in the urban area to the east near Austin now that we are preparing to moving toward a division over there. It seems to work for contractors there. If you dont mind my asking, what is your best method of advertising? 

Fwiw, WOM, only old timers wait for the phone to ring. When I am looking at a slow down coming up, i work my contacts every time. WOM is three fold: Clients, Trade Partners/subs/suppliers, professional contacts. 

Been 6 years since we had no work to go to every day, more than 4 years since i had to tell any hands to stay home because of lack of work. Or for any reason for that matter, other than a serious tornado/storm warning


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

avenge said:


> My small jobs are weeks, every so often I might do something small for an existing customer but they all know that small job doesn't come cheap, I find them to be a pain in the ass.
> 
> I'm handed a honey do list on almost every job as it is, there's no way I could do small jobs on a daily basis. Those small handyman jobs can turn out to be a total nightmare. They're fine if everything goes as planned which is rare. I don't want to be a honey doer.


A lot of our existing clients ask us to do stuff that i roll my eyes at, but i cant very well say call someone else and call me when you want another addition :laughing: So while we wont do a couple windows for a new prospect, but i will for an existing client BUT,

They have to wait for my availability to give them a price, and they have to wait for our availability for the work. We did a deck re stain and two built in's for a long time client last week and he waited about 10 weeks for us to fit that in. I call them with in two weeks of when we are going to be there. 

The benefit for us, we always have fill in work for in between stuff. Also, in another major recession i hope people will call us for that stuff. I did more than a few fist pumps for $1,000.00 and less calls in 2010 :laughing:


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

digiconsoo said:


> Tipitop,
> 
> Just wanted to say how much I enjoy reading your posts.
> 
> Your perspective and syntax are always interesting.


I speed read. Don't always look at who posted it
I knew who it was by the third word. :thumbup:


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Interesting on the marketing, we are looking at doing some marketing in the urban area to the east near Austin now that we are preparing to moving toward a division over there. It seems to work for contractors there. If you dont mind my asking, what is your best method of advertising?
> 
> Fwiw, WOM, only old timers wait for the phone to ring. When I am looking at a slow down coming up, i work my contacts every time. WOM is three fold: Clients, Trade Partners/subs/suppliers, professional contacts.
> 
> Been 6 years since we had no work to go to every day, more than 4 years since i had to tell any hands to stay home because of lack of work. Or for any reason for that matter, other than a serious tornado/storm warning


 I mail out approx. 1700 post cards every week, 36 weeks a year.
We are swamped. I have increased our mailings every year for the last 5 -6 years. We have more work than we can keep up with with a staff of four--- and we are training as fast as we responsibly can. We will have our 3rd truck on the road by the end of the year( it's in the ordering process now)---and we can't keep up with demand.

I have been in the roofing business almost 30 years now--- and I can't recall ever sitting home, except by choice.
2007,2008,2009 were some of my best years---- but since THEN direct mail has taken my business to a completely different level( well that and getting 100% out of asphalt shingles and 100% into slate,ceramic tile and copper roofing) we only work about 8 months a year.
Stephen


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Spencer said:


> I used to wonder how it could be that plumbers/electricians/hvac techs make so much higher hourly rate than someone like myself doing interior remodeling and finish carpentry. After all my overhead is way higher than theirs from a tools and equipment perspective most of the time.
> 
> It took me a while to realize that you have to charge a lot more when you are doing smaller jobs, I call it service work. Service work is when your constantly bouncing around, sometimes multiple times a day. There is a lot of "in between" time that is unbillable. There is also a lot more work in logistics...talking to the HO, getting supplies, ordering, billing etc. Way more than what you have on a job that lasts at least a few weeks.
> 
> ...


 your calculations are in-accureate.--- you have overlooked a GREAT invention--- the service call charge.

your service call guy--- if he is doing it right--- is doing much better than $70/hour.
Shhhh, don't tell anyone.
stephen


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I used to wonder how it could be that plumbers/electricians/hvac techs make so much higher hourly rate than someone like myself doing interior remodeling and finish carpentry. After all my overhead is way higher than theirs from a tools and equipment perspective most of the time.
> 
> It took me a while to realize that you have to charge a lot more when you are doing smaller jobs, I call it service work. Service work is when your constantly bouncing around, sometimes multiple times a day. There is a lot of "in between" time that is unbillable. There is also a lot more work in logistics...talking to the HO, getting supplies, ordering, billing etc. Way more than what you have on a job that lasts at least a few weeks.
> 
> ...


Today is a good example.

I did 4 service calls. Burned half a tank of gas. Paid a guy for 8 hours.

I billed out 5.75 hours with no material mark-up.

So at the end of the day I shoved a few bucks in my pocket...but not much, it was more an inconvenience than anything.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

DFW Roofing said:


> I have never understood the short shortsightedness of those who turn down small jobs.


Fishing for trout vs fishing for tuna.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I just pulled a proposal out thatI wrote 6-25-15.
it was for removing and re-slating the back half of a house that had been damaged by a tree falling on it.

for us it would have been a biggish job.
price $58,810

we didn't get the job---and that's a GOOD thing.

we would have been there for weeks
approx. $23,600 in materials
that leaves $35210 for everything else

however--- doing what we typically do in that same time period we would generate at least $12,000 to $18,000 MORE on small jobs over and above the $35210
I know who else quoted the job---and the job is already DONE.(even back in june I was telling the prospect it would be late sept./early oct before we could have done the work)

we get beat out by this other company on jobs like this all the time---which is fine, because I take smaller jobs away from them all the time

all in all I am happy with that arrangement.
Stephen


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

DFW Roofing said:


> Referral business is huge for any trade. While it may take 20 small jobs to make the same money as one big one, I can promise you the referral business in the future of those 20 small jobs is much larger than what comes from the one big one.
> 
> I have never understood the short shortsightedness of those who turn down small jobs.


Not necessarily true. It all depends on the trade and the jobs. Small jobs area a headache for me. I like them for filler but they are not a huge source of referals.

My bathrooms, kitchens and basements are. If rather have 2 good bathroom referals than 20 handyman referals.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't chase small jobs but at the same time there are only a few that I will turn down.

If the job entails something that can be accomplished without a major time sink of material allocation or tools - it will be taken on as the schedule allows. Most of the time that is several weeks to months dependent on location and what is involved.

I have found that, even being weeks in waiting, the people are very happy with having someone that not only communicates with them from the beginning but also shows up when they say they will and do what they say they will do.

That in turn creates a priceless asset to one's business.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not necessarily true. It all depends on the trade and the jobs. Small jobs area a headache for me. I like them for filler but they are not a huge source of referals.
> 
> My bathrooms, kitchens and basements are. If rather have 2 good bathroom referals than 20 handyman referals.


Every once in a while a $100 service call turns into a 5 figure job.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

*Profitable Small Jobs*

I'll never send the guys out for a repair or service call but lately I've been doing a couple bs repairs on my way to looking at other jobs or in way home. Have a $150minimum and they usually only take a few minutes. I've also turned many calls for a repair into full installs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Every once in a while a $100 service call turns into a 5 figure job.


Or 6 :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Every once in a while a $100 service call turns into a 5 figure job.


And?

That wasn't discarded in my comment as a possibility. I've had several small projects lead to large projects.

The point was it's not worth the headache. My 5 figure jobs lead to other 5 figure jobs, never to $100 jobs.

So if you want 5 figure jobs, market and target them. Don't hope that eventually a $100 will turn into one.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

NYgutterguy said:


> I'll never send the guys out for a repair or service call but lately I've been doing a couple bs repairs on my way to looking at other jobs or in way home. Have a $150minimum and they usually only take a few minutes. I've also turned many calls for a repair into full installs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I said it depends on the trade and business model. Inner missed or ignored that part of my comment.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My bathrooms, kitchens and basements are. If rather have 2 good bathroom referals than 20 handyman referals.



Amen. Getting dubbed a "handyman" is a nightmare that is hard escaping from. Right up there with being dubbed "cheap." Both are huge time wasters that lead to the wrong type of job/client for me most of the time. There are exceptions but that's how I feel about it as a general rule.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I embrace being a handyman. Griz says it's all about reputation. I want my reputation to be as the one guy you ask to solve your home-related problems. Sometimes it's a little thing and that's cool, I'll do it for the right price (this weeds out the tire kickers). Sometimes it's bigger, or even too big in which case I'm the guy with the referral and my clients know that I know good people.
I'm also playing the long game. I want to have a thousand customers on my database who I can market my services to as I make them available. If I was only doing big jobs then I'd have fewer contacts and I see that as a potential weakness during slow times.
Also, as a handyman you have to keep the operation small. Paid helpers should be on demand, not part of the business. I almost never get help.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like small stuff, 16 corbels, 5 screen doors, 10 sashes, 20 storms, etc.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I like small stuff, 16 corbels, 5 screen doors, 10 sashes, 20 storms, etc.


That's more artisan work than handyman work, though.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

We dont do much actual handyman work, and only for existing clients, almost never by the hour. Nothing against it, we just arent set up for it. I have to go look at it, give them a price and then send my guys? Too much action for the juice. Stuff for existing clients i generally do myself when i go to look at it and then just have to send a painter. 

Small stuff is still a good fill in. We finished an entry door change out yesterday, made good money for the time involved and an old client is happy. Take delivery of the door and side lights at the shop, pre finish it and door trim at the shop. Deliver and install, grout it threshold and paint door trim. 

We definitely make more off our guys that day than daily on a 6 month project, but like Griz said, cant keep that much of it in the hopper. Dont want to either, get boring and mundane pretty quick. 

Being on a site barely big enough for the house as it is, tearing the house down and building a new one, multiple trades simultaneously working with good coordination and having them not step on each others toes, moving the porta potty and dump trailer every other day for efficient staging, that stays fun. Or gutting a house to the studs and redoing it, moving walls and plumbing, that stays fun. Tearing a roof structure off of a house, beefing up the framing and adding a second story, that stays fun. 

I have to have some variety.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

This is what I meant by a small project in my first post. Started this one today. Small bathroom bump out for an existing client

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

aptpupil said:


> I embrace being a handyman. Griz says it's all about reputation. I want my reputation to be as the one guy you ask to solve your home-related problems. Sometimes it's a little thing and that's cool, I'll do it for the right price (this weeds out the tire kickers). Sometimes it's bigger, or even too big in which case I'm the guy with the referral and my clients know that I know good people.
> I'm also playing the long game. I want to have a thousand customers on my database who I can market my services to as I make them available. If I was only doing big jobs then I'd have fewer contacts and I see that as a potential weakness during slow times.
> Also, as a handyman you have to keep the operation small. Paid helpers should be on demand, not part of the business. I almost never get help.


Nothing at all wrong with being a handyman. It's just not the type of rep you want if you are trying to make a name in remodeling.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> View attachment 215225
> View attachment 215233
> 
> 
> ...


It's all about perspective.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> It's all about perspective.


Its all about model and overhead. Size of the job and even mark up doesnt equate necessarily to net profit. My ex plumber quit doing any construction plumbing two year's ago and does just straight service. One helper, one cut away van. Used to have 3 vans and 5 guys, he says he makes quite a bit more now than then and has more time to himself. 

A one man show carpenter knocking out half day jobs priced well could do very well for himself if he stays busy i imagine. Customer isnt paying for a bunch of overhead they dont benefit much from on a small job that way either.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Its all about model and overhead. Size of the job and even mark up doesnt equate necessarily to net profit. My ex plumber quit doing any construction plumbing two year's ago and does just straight service. One helper, one cut away van. Used to have 3 vans and 5 guys, he says he makes quite a bit more now than then and has more time to himself.
> 
> A one man show carpenter knocking out half day jobs priced well could do very well for himself if he stays busy i imagine. Customer isnt paying for a bunch of overhead they dont benefit much from on a small job that way either.


Perspective on what is a small job is what I was referring to, not what a profitable job is.

I already said everything to just said in previous posts. It's about trade and model. Not all trades slip into a service model easily.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

I love small jobs, one day ass busting and out. I'm the hero. Around here, nobody will do the work. They don't even call back. 

I love when I hear, I've had 4 contractors here and nobody has called me back. Cha ching!

This week I cut open a basenent floor in a finished basement for some electrical work. I was 2 hrs of set up, 3hrs of cutting, 2 hrs of clean up. Nobody else wanted this work. I charged a weeks worth of income and the customrr wanted my card and thanked me for my expidited service.

Today I jacked up a side by side deck with a party wall, attached 2 pieces of angle iron, per engineers drawing and set it back down. 2 hrs actual labor, 2hrs to order and have angle iron cut and drilled . Charged 1/2 weeks income.

I have to tell you I love small, complicated jobs


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Perspective on what is a small job is what I was referring to, not what a profitable job is.
> 
> I already said everything to just said in previous posts. It's about trade and model. Not all trades slip into a service model easily.


Yep. I know three different GCs that wont touch a 350k "Meadowlakes" custom home because its too small. One of those wont do anything under a million ( nothing to do with that, but that guy is a dick). I have gotten six figure jobs from two of them several times. Im sure they are shaking their head and wondering how i make it :laughing:


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

To Jaws point, there are a lot of GCs that won't touch anything under, 25k you set number. I get this from strictly a GC sub everything model.

But around here there is a ton of work for $1000 to $15,000 that nobody wants. I have a deck/4 season job I am looking at that I want opinions on that I will have to find the right place on the forum. After I get rid of these blooming hammers.

It's more $ but one that nobody wants.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

PCI said:


> I love small jobs, one day ass busting and out. I'm the hero. Around here, nobody will do the work. They don't even call back.
> 
> I love when I hear, I've had 4 contractors here and nobody has called me back. Cha ching!
> 
> ...


This happens to me all the time.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

You gotta ask yourself if nobody wants it they must be making better money doing other projects.

I've tried and puerile just don't want to pay for small projects they just want the cheapest contractor in and out.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

You've got to love it, right!

TnT, did you even read what I wrote?

Yeah, they're so big and great that this is pennies laying, or is it ,lying on the ground.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

PCI said:


> To Jaws point, there are a lot of GCs that won't touch anything under, 25k you set number. I get this from strictly a GC sub everything model.
> 
> But around here there is a ton of work for $1000 to $15,000 that nobody wants. I have a deck/4 season job I am looking at that I want opinions on that I will have to find the right place on the forum. After I get rid of these blooming hammers.
> 
> It's more $ but one that nobody wants.


Good niche, i imagine.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PCI said:


> You've got to love it, right!
> 
> TnT, did you even read what I wrote?
> 
> Yeah, they're so big and great that this is pennies laying, or is it ,lying on the ground.


What did I say that would lead you to believe I didn't? You said:

_"Around here, nobody will do the work. They don't even call back. 

I love when I hear, I've had 4 contractors here and nobody has called me back. "_

Are you telling us that they won't do the work because they don't want to make money? Like I said, you have to ask yourself, why don't they take the work? I would contend it's not as profitable as other work that they are taking.

It may be money in your pocket, but there is a legit reason why 4 contractors walk away from a job and it isn't for the lack of profit or money.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What did I say that would lead you to believe I didn't? You said:
> 
> _"Around here, nobody will do the work. They don't even call back.
> 
> ...


If your doing a couple big jobs and your guys and subs are already strapping the schedule, you cant pull them off and screw your schedule ( and draws) up for something like that. Plus, supervision is a ***** when your already busy, your already busy supervising those jobs, getting selections, writing change orders, ordering materials, dealing with delays, rescheduling...... Thats why i generally do the " honey dos" myself for existing clients. 

Perfect for a one or two man crew though. Make a mint and dont have to bid against everyone and their dog.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

PCI said:


> You've got to love it, right!
> 
> TnT, did you even read what I wrote?
> 
> Yeah, they're so big and great that this is pennies laying, or is it ,lying on the ground.


Lying.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Structural repairs have always been a good money maker for us, and kind of a niche.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> If your doing a couple big jobs and your guys and subs are already strapping the schedule, you cant pull them off and screw your schedule ( and draws) up for something like that. Plus, supervision is a ***** when your already busy, your already busy supervising those jobs, getting selections, writing change orders, ordering materials, dealing with delays, rescheduling...... Thats why i generally do the " honey dos" myself for existing clients.
> 
> Perfect for a one or two man crew though. Make a mint and dont have to bid against everyone and their dog.


But we aren't talking about punch list or honey do's for existing clients. These are projects that PCI said were passed up by other contractors. I do punch list and honey do's for my clients all of the time.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> But we aren't talking about punch list or honey do's for existing clients. These are projects that PCI said were passed up by other contractors. I do punch list and honey do's for my clients all of the time.


I have to pass on six figure projects id love to do a couple times a year at least because of timing. I recommend one of two contractors i trust for remodels and one for new construction. The two better ones are often too busy also. I can only do so much at once. That is my point. It is not that i dont want the work or money, can only handle so much responsibly. 

Sounds like PCIs area is busy. My point is if those guys are already busy, they cant get to it maybe. 

Also, bigger GCs i have seen, they arent set up for those kinds of jobs. Takes trade people with a certain skill set and a contractor with intimate knowledge of the subject. One of those guys cant very well send his framer to jack up a house and hope for the best, at least not someone with a good rep who wants to keep it. 

One of my buddys from high school will only do new construction, he isnt set up for and doesnt have the knowledge base to do quality remodels. His subs arent those kinda subs either


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I have to pass on six figure projects id love to do a couple times a year at least because of timing. I recommend one of two contractors i trust for remodels and one for new construction. The two better ones are often too busy also. I can only do so much at once. That is my point. It is not that i dont want the work or money, can only handle so much responsibly.
> 
> Sounds like PCIs area is busy. My point is if those guys are already busy, they cant get to it maybe.
> 
> ...


That still doesn't make sense. Why go look if you can't take it? or do it? or aren't setup for it?

I get everything else that you are saying and completely agree, but that's not what I am hearing from PCI. 4 contractors go look and pass.

" I've had 4 contractors here and nobody has called me back."


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That still doesn't make sense. Why go look if you can't take it? or do it? or aren't setup for it?
> 
> I get everything else that you are saying and completely agree, but that's not what I am hearing from PCI. 4 contractors go look and pass.
> 
> " I've had 4 contractors here and nobody has called me back."


I went and looked at a job a couple weeks ago that I knew I wasn't going to take. It was for a young couple about my age. Good sized remodel job. Her dad is worth a couple hundred million bucks. 

I knew my schedule wasn't going to allow me to take the job. I knew I wasn't licensed in the country she was wanting the work done in. 

I just wanted to meet and make the connection and establish a relationship for future reference.

Just an example.

I see what you are saying though.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Spencer said:


> I went and looked at a job a couple weeks ago that I knew I wasn't going to take. It was for a young couple about my age. Good sized remodel job. Her dad is worth a couple hundred million bucks.
> 
> I knew my schedule wasn't going to allow me to take the job. I knew I wasn't licensed in the country she was wanting the work done in.
> 
> ...


There are always exceptions to the rule. But to have 4 contractors go out and look at a job and not followup says something.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

Tnt, I understand what you are saying after your explanation. I wasn't seeing it from that perspective 

Thanks for the clarification and sorry I jumped on you.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

spencer--- 
pretty much on a weekly basis I sell projects that 3 or 4 other contractors have looked at and declined....

typically the reason is---- that plenty of otherwise excellent roofing contractors---don't work with slate, don't work with tile, don't have copper fabrication skills ,can't supply historic tile from 1915 etc.

I think there is another guy on this forum (maybe Darcy?) who is able to replicate historic/obsolete millwork----- I am sure he experiences the same thing

not every roofer is suited to every roofing system--- not every carpenter is best for every bit of woodworking---- and I am sure that reasoning extends to plumbers, electricians etc.
Stephen


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And?
> 
> That wasn't discarded in my comment as a possibility. I've had several small projects lead to large projects.
> 
> ...


Would agree with you. I made 25K at one big project in 5 months. Would need to work 2 years small projects to make so much. It is not my estimate it is FACT. Actually think to post something like "do not take small jobs" at Craig's list. Again give completely at competing price vise only at CL. And do not see "job referrals" purpose in time of CL where my add can expose me to thousands of customers in a few minutes. And seems that customers start to use "Search" button at cl. I post only once in week. More then that do not make sense as competition post like 20 times per day. I will not get involved in it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

tipitop said:


> Would agree with you. I made 25K at one big project in 5 months. Would need to work 2 years small projects to make so much. It is not my estimate it is FACT. Actually think to post something like "do not take small jobs" at Craig's list. Again give completely at competing price vise only at CL. And do not see "job referrals" purpose in time of CL where my add can expose me to thousands of customers in a few minutes. And seems that customers start to use "Search" button at cl. I post only once in week. More then that do not make sense as competition post like 20 times per day. I will not get involved in it.


When you stated you made 25k in 5 months.

That was after wages & overhead....??? I hope...


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

griz said:


> When you stated you made 25k in 5 months.
> 
> That was after wages & overhead....??? I hope...


I wasn't going to ask so glad you did.

I also hope that doesn't include his wages for working on the job.


----------

